# Tomy slot cars



## greywhale (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi, Is there a list on the web somewhere of all the Slot Cars released by TOMY since 1984 . HELP !


----------



## greywhale (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi, I live in Australia and in the past use to purchase TOMY slot cars and bodies from Buds HO Cars but he has closed. Who else in USA can supply them ? HELP!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards. Since you made both of your inquires in the same section I merged them together. The only things I know about slot cars are primarily what I read here - so someone should be along shortly to maybe point you in the right direction. Did you already check google and other search engines?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Some people that have not been in the hobby a long time might find the situation with respect to Tomy cars confusing. When Aurora went out of business Tomy bought the rights to the AFX line and soon introduced new cars and track under that name. Eventually Tomy lost interest in HO slot racing and there was no reference to them on any Tomy website. What happened was that Jim Russell of Russkit fame and Gary Beedle of Scale Auto/BSRT took over running that business. As Jim Russell got older his son Steve took over the heavy lifting and Racemasters was created. Racemasters does the marketing and product development work for Tomy in the US. There is more detailed info on the AFX site, look under History and note the links to two more articles under See also: near the upper right hand top of the page.
I looked over my links to Tomy reference material and could not find a list of the Tomy cars, I do have a list of all of the Aurora AFX cars. Probably a complete list of Tomy cars exists. The older cars have been out of production for quite some time and have become collector's items. If you get really desperate you could contact AFX/Racemasters directly.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Rich! :cheers2:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Folks, 
FYI, Racemasters does not have a master list of all the old cars. I have checked. I have been trying to get all the inline cars listed, but there are still a bunch I don't have photos of. Check out http://afxslotcarmuseum.wixsite.com/afx-museum. This has been done by me and is not part of AFX/Racemasters. For the non-inline cars, I think the best source is Bob Beers "Complete Color Guide to Aurora H.O. slot cars". Also note that TOMY is still the manufacturer of AFX slot cars, Racemasters is the US distributor (and designs most of the new ones). Hope this helps.

Charlie
[email protected]


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think Buds HOs used to have a guide to TOMY and a separate TYCO guide.
it is my understanding that Bud is no longer in business, so I guess the only source would be used.
actually ...... I just found mine and it includes turbo smashNcrash, turbo lighted, turbo narrow bar magnet, turbo sparksNlights, turbo wide bar magnet, wide turbo, narrow turbo and SG+. I am going to scan this and will let you know when PDFs are available.

Charlie, let me know if you want direct scans.
PM me.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks alpink sounds like it will make a good resource! :cheers2:


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Al,
Buds still sells on ebay, and has a Tomy collectors guide on now. But, it only takes you through 1998. I don't know if there is anything newer, or updates to that guide.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Illini, ... yes, that is the one I have.
now that I know Bud is still selling them, copying and making copies available might not be such a good idea?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

*Bud's guide*

Al,
I have a copy. Since he is still selling them, I don't think it would be polite (legal?) to scan and post it. 
Thanks for the offer.

Charlie


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The original post concerned Tomy branded cars, not necessarily including all AFX cars. If I recall correctly by 1998 Tomy was just coasting with respect to HO slot cars. At that time Scale Auto upgraded some Tomy G+ cars with neo traction magnets, I think that there are still a few of those left for sale. Later Racemasters came out with the Mega G cars plus re-tooled track sections and other goodies. Lately the Mega G+ cars were introduced. All of those things carry the Tomy AFX labeling.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Bud's on Archive*

Bud's site is *archived for 70 dates* on the Wayback Machine Internet Archive. I was unable to find a list of any manufacturer's cars on the several dates I looked at, but perhaps you'll have better luck or more skill.


----------

